# BMOQ BYPASS ?



## international4455 (18 May 2020)

Hi guys hope you are all safe and well. My question is whether or not a BMOQ reserves officer ever qualifies for a bypass during a CT. Can anyone brother or sister also explain how BMOQ reserves nowadays the structures and courses. One specific question. How many days can you work at a maximum in reserves while being on Class A if you are willing to give time but there are no class B opportunities. Thank you in advance


----------



## dapaterson (18 May 2020)

As I recall, Army restrictions are a maximum of 16 class A days in a month, 60 in a year in CO authority, 80 in a year in Bde Comd authority, and anything above that requires Div Comd authority.

A bypass on CT is entirely possible, but as always "it depends".

I have seen a soldier get a CT offer and given RSBP less than a week after completing an Army Res F BMQ.


----------



## mariomike (18 May 2020)

humblesoldier said:
			
		

> My question is whether or not a BMOQ reserves officer ever qualifies for a bypass during a CT.



Recruit school bypass  
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/28624.25
4 pages



			
				humblesoldier said:
			
		

> How many days can you work at a maximum in reserves while being on Class A if you are willing to give time but there are no class B opportunities.





			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> As I recall, Army restrictions are a maximum of 16 class A days in a month, 60 in a year in CO authority, 80 in a year in Bde Comd authority, and anything above that requires Div Comd authority.



See also,

Class A over 16 days a month, Class A over 80 days a year  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/107576.0


----------



## UnderSeaD (18 May 2020)

humblesoldier said:
			
		

> My question is whether or not a BMOQ reserves officer ever qualifies for a bypass during a CT.



As has been said, it depends. 

I can share my recent personal experience with the naval reserves. I have submitted a CT to the regs and asked this very question of my CoC having not yet completed BMOQ. The response was that the reserve BMOQ on its own would be inadequate for CT and that I would need to complete a reg force BMOQ. However, a BMOQ bypass might be granted following completion of additional trades training, but that would be subject to evaluation and approval.

Hope that helps.


----------



## international4455 (18 May 2020)

As always you guys are awesome. One more thing has there been any change in the time that they took for a CT. Something like almost 2 years ? Any such reforms anyone might be aware of to lessen the timeframe


----------



## mariomike (18 May 2020)

humblesoldier said:
			
		

> One more thing has there been any change in the time that they took for a CT. Something like almost 2 years ?



For reference to the discussion, the CT process and timelines,

Component Transfer ( CT ) - Reserve to Regular  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12797.1425.html
58 pages.


----------



## dapaterson (18 May 2020)

Timelines for CTs are also variable, depending on your status (skilled, semi-skilled, unskilled) and the status of the occupation(s) you chose.  Small occupations with healthy PMLs and healthy BTLs are going to have less intake and likely take longer to get in; larger occupations that are less healthy either in terms of PML or BTL will be more likely to have shorter wait times.


----------

